# DoAll Height Gauge



## Bob D (Aug 20, 2021)

I purchased a few things from an auction a few days ago and this DoAll height gauge was in the lot of surface gauge type items that I bought. It is cast iron and is in very good condition, other than needing to be cleaned. I can't seem to find anything about it on the internet. Does anyone know the model number of this unit? It's ~18" tall. Thanks.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 20, 2021)

A few other prizes from that auction lot....


----------



## benmychree (Aug 20, 2021)

I would not call that a height gage, as it is not graduated, but rather, a transfer stand, used for mounting a dial or test indicator for testing geometry of a part.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 20, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I would not call that a height gage, as it is not graduated, but rather, a transfer stand, used for mounting a dial or test indicator for testing geometry of a part.


Do you have any actual information on this item? Part number? Years manufactured?


----------



## benmychree (Aug 20, 2021)

Bob D said:


> Do you have any actual information on this item? Part number? Years manufactured?


No, I do not.


----------



## WCraig (Aug 21, 2021)

Just a guess, but...DoAll was known for metalworking equipment, especially band saws.  Perhaps they were rebadging metrology equipment from another manufacturer?  Unfortunately I don't recognize your height gauge.

Maybe someone like Tom Lipton (Oxtools on Youtube) might know more?

Craig


----------



## Bob D (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks Craig, that's a good idea. I might try Keith Rucker too. It seems like a nice peice of kit and at almost 11 pounds, it should be pretty stable.


----------

